# A new pup wanted.



## wv67 (May 11, 2012)

Hi All

If you or anyone on this forum Knows of any breeders who will have pups available in the Nottingham,Derbyshire area around September / October please,please let me know.Meantime we will keep on looking and searching.
I will keep an eye on this thread just to check on any response.

Many Thanks
Wayne


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Wayne x
Abit further out but Anthony at Anzil has fantastic pups from health tested parents x Lots of very happy Anzil owners on here x give him a call x lovely guy x ( think his websites down for a few days)
Definately worth travelling for the right puppy xx
Good luck


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

The Breeder we had Holly from who is now 2 years old has some puppies at the moment advertised on pets4homes, 3 black boys. She lives in Ollerton. If you put in the search 'Dogs' and then 'Ollerton Newark', she was the first dog on there when i looked today. If you live in Nottingham like us you are very welcome to see our 2 Cockerpoos Holly and Bayley, who are both just over 2 years old. Holly (the small brown one) was from Ollerton and Bayley (big blonde one!)from Jukee Doodles in Lincs. We are over the moon with both of them and have never had any problems with either.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Wayne,

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

We bought our F1 English Cockapoo from working lines from Broadreach Dogs near Cambridge and have been delighted with her. 

I'd definitely recommend choosing a breeder that you're happy with for the health tests they conduct and the way they rear their puppies over distance - the dog will be a part of your family for well over ten years!

You can read more about my puppy Saffi (and the different types of Cockapoos available) on my blog.

Good luck!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

If Goxhill (north lincolnshire) isnt too far for you I can recommend a breeder we had our two girls from. Just let me know


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

We're having a chocolate girl from Ollerton, Newark. She's from a litter ready to go home on 21st September. There's one black boy left from a litter of eight. There's an advert on Pets4Homes.

Toffin


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Toffin
Are you getting your pup from a lady called Victoria in Ollerton, if so thats where we got our chocolate girl Holly from.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

hi

www.martinshawkennels.com based in Groby Leicestershire.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes  Our Polly is coming from Victoria in Ollerton. Polly's Mum is Holly (blue roan english cocker) and Dad is Fudge (chocolate poodle). Both seemed to have lovely temperaments.

Very much looking forward to bringing Polly home...

Toffin


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

You will be so happy with Polly if she is anything like our Holly she is adorable, also Victoria seemed so genuine and is always pleased to see new pictures of Holly, even now when she is 2 years old. Holly's mum and dad were Ellie and Noodles. Cannot wait to see pictures of Polly.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Less than five weeks to go now  Next time I go to see her I'll take a photo and post it here.

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We are getting a little boy from Victoria in Ollerton too. He is due to leave on 21st too but we can't collect him till the 7th October as have holidays booked. He is so cute and his coat so wavy and shiney. We are calling him Max. Only went to check out the kennels and show husband some pups. Max snuggled into Steve's beard and hubby fell for him hook, line and sinker! Ain't love grand!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

oldmanmille said:


> If Goxhill (north lincolnshire) isnt too far for you I can recommend a breeder we had our two girls from. Just let me know


I am going to look at a litter of puppies tomorrow from a breeder in Goxhill. Keeping my fingers crossed it is the same breeder if you have had a good experience


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

yes victoria mowforth from ollerton is lovely and always as pups for sale, my bess is from there she is 17 weeks old now,.,, cockapoo61 my pups dad is noodles also. so half siblings !!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We are picking our puppy up 21st sept from Victoria! He is lovely and sibling to toffins polly!!!! We are calling him Jasper I would recommend Victoria mowforth to anyone wanting a puppy she is brilliant! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My little boy is coming from Ollerton too. He was the last one left for sale. I think he is a littermate of Polly's because his mum is a blue roan cocker and dad a choc poodle. Mum was very slight in build and very gentle. The pups can be taken home next week, except for ours cos we are off to Poland for 10 days.....he will be a lonely little boy! (


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww there will be lots of other dogs to keep him company I'm sure! I'm so excited! Do you live locally? Would be lovely to keep in touch and share pics of brothers and sisters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Bess's mum was called katie. She was small and gentle. Her dad is noodles a miniture poodle. X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is one of Victorias from Ollerton. He was born on 27th July and his mum is Katie and his dad Noodle. Both lovely dogs. Mum a blue roan cocker, dad a choc poodle.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Aww i hope we could all meet up sometime and get all Victoria's dogs/puppies together, how lovely that would be and even better that Kat and Cat have half brothers and sisters to our Holly. I would love to see if they look like each other and see if they end up a cheeky little madam like Holly!!!! but she is so loving and so funny. Your puppies will give you loads of pleasure if they are like ours and Victoria is such a lovely lady. We still keep in touch with her and she still loves to see pics of Holly.

Good luck with picking your pups up and cannot wait to see all your pics


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

So that's three of us having puppies from Victoria in the next few weeks. There's Polly (me) and Jasper (JasperBlack) out of Holly, also Max (Cat 53) born on the same day to a blue roan and choc poodle (yes, Holly is blue roan, rather slight with a lovely temperament).

We can't pick Polly up until 6th October so Max won't be alone!

Here's a photo of Polly - she looks so very like a younger version of cockerpoo61's Holly 

And then there's Bess as well. What a lovely group of siblings and half siblings.

It would be great if we could all get together once they're all ready to go out and about. We live on the west side of Nottingham in Bramcote.

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Same here would love to meet up! Would be lovely x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Polly is soooo scrummy! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

this is bess now 17 weeks, from victoria, her mother was katie her father was noodles the photo taken in her pink bed is when she was 8 weeks old x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww how adorable! She is a beauty! I remember seeing the pic of her with your baby on a previous thread, awwwww x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lets hope we can meet, so thats Bramcote, and we live in Hucknall, are there any others local to us? You can then see what your pups are going to turn out like when you see our Holly at 2 years old. Of course we have to bring Bayley with us as well who is from Jukee Doodles and somewhat larger.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Think it will be fun! Anyone else hate driving out of Victorias? It is such a blind corner! Katie and Noodle are Max's parents, which I guess makes Max a full brother to Bess. Miss Polly will be picked up just one day before Max, so he won't be alone for long. We went to visit Max yesterday. When we left Victoria put him in with three cocker puppies.......he was mugged. Guess he survived because she hasn't rung to say otherwise!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Sounds good to me. Think it will be fun! Anyone else hate driving out of Victorias? It is such a blind corner!


I dislike it so much. Make sure the radio is off, wind down the window, listen carefully for anything coming round the corner, take a deep breath and go as quickly as possible! The only other ways I could think of is for someone to walk back to the other side of the bridge/corner and then somehow sound an all clear, but that would be unsafe for them, or to sound the horn as a warning, but that would be jolly annoying on a regular basis.

Glad Max survived the cocker puppy mauling  I made a comment during one visit that it looked like pretty rough play but it seems par for the course and they were all OK afterwards.

12 more sleeps...

Toffin
x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Lets hope we can meet, so thats Bramcote, and we live in Hucknall, are there any others local to us? You can then see what your pups are going to turn out like when you see our Holly at 2 years old. Of course we have to bring Bayley with us as well who is from Jukee Doodles and somewhat larger.


I'd love to meet Bayley as well as Holly  I'm sure we could find a suitable place each of us could get to pretty easily. Just need to get these puppies fully immune and out and about...

Toffin
x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Won't b long till ur pups will b out and about and it will b so nice if victoria can meet up with us all as well. We hated that part getting out of victorias drive as well. Its a wonder we ever found her hidden away. So glad we did.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

The drive is a nightmare, when we picked jasper up the traffic was backed up from the roundabout so it slowed people down a bit, that was about 4pm. I can't wait to meet you all, we are taking jasper for his first jabs tomorrow as he hadn't settled with his food and thought it best not to disrupt him again. He is settled now thank goodness, it's like having a baby again. Despite all the waking up in the night I wouldn't trade that time with anyone it's great for bonding, I most certainly am his new mummy now, lol! But he still loves us all. need to get his ears checked, their a bit whiffy....not long now Toffin xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lambykin (Sep 25, 2012)

I am looking for a pup from Hants/Dorset/Wiltshire areas - do not want to travel to far for visits!! Anyone had experience buying/not buying from breeders in this area. Would love to hear from you. 

Thanks


----------

